# my merles,..................



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here are afew pics of my dogs,..............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely dogs collie 
I guess you had better luck than me putting them on lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are lovely, what sort of collie are they, love the little one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

one is a bearded collie from working lines,,, one is a border collie x bearded collie,,, the youngest is a rough collie,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pics - where did you get your Rough Collie baby from ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Nice pics - where did you get your Rough Collie baby from ?


 her breeder is MARK HALES,, markenfields rough collies,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> one is a bearded collie from working lines,,, one is a border collie x bearded collie,,, the youngest is a rough collie,,,,,,


thought so but didnt want to disgrace myself lol lovely colours


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

ok  Nice markings


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely i like merles really like the shaggy one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes im pleased with her,, i love the merle colouring,, i think its attractive,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

What lovely color and markings they have, gorgeous looking dogs.
Love the lil one in the last pic befor my post tho, Now thats one is just gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic's & lovely looking dogs!


well they say dogs take after there owners,, so thank you,,,


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Dogs Lorraine, do any of them have odd coloured eyes, two of our B & W collies have one brown and one blue, so they have a pair between them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love one with odd eyes,, mine have funny coloured flecks in them,,,


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

The flecked eyes are beautiful aren't, people can be funny about dogs eyes, I've lost count of the number of people who've asked, what is wrong with their eyes, or are they blind, one woman even asked how i'd got my dogs eyes two different colours, like I'd painted them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee people say INKA has spooky eyes,, hers are very light, and look different colours in different light,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my blue merle has one blue eye and one brown, people often ask if he is blind


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous.............


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! 

Makes me want to get more


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful dogs,lovely colour.

I do love blue eyes.

Lovely coats they must take time to brush and keep well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the different color eyes, Specially the blue eye, There so glassey and beautifull.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah i like the blue eye to,.........................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> You're welcome


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

They're beautiful


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

hi lorriane its derick great pics of your dogs they look smashing,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful just beautiful These dogs look like they'd be the best friends everCan't allow our youngest Konnor to see these as he'd mither foreverI didn't know (why would i) these dogs existed or that their name was ColliemerlesI thought maybe you was called Colleen/Collette-Collie and you maybe had a pet called Merl, just had a noze at Vixenlite's pics too thats when i realised about the name Think if my heart wasn't with cats i could quite easily be suaded to dogs-bet they have fabulous characters and personalities too


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> The flecked eyes are beautiful aren't, people can be funny about dogs eyes, I've lost count of the number of people who've asked, what is wrong with their eyes, or are they blind, one woman even asked how i'd got my dogs eyes two different colours, like I'd painted them.


What gorgeous dogs! Some of our Inuit/Husky puppies have blue eyes,one has one brown and one blue eye and some people have asked me the same thing-"isn't that a defect?" and one lady asked if I will have a problem homing the one with different colour eyes because she thought she had a wall eye! All pups have been vet checked and no eye defects detected!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

derick said:


> hi lorriane its derick great pics of your dogs they look smashing,


thank you Derick,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Beautiful just beautiful These dogs look like they'd be the best friends everCan't allow our youngest Konnor to see these as he'd mither foreverI didn't know (why would i) these dogs existed or that their name was ColliemerlesI thought maybe you was called Colleen/Collette-Collie and you maybe had a pet called Merl, just had a noze at Vixenlite's pics too thats when i realised about the name Think if my heart wasn't with cats i could quite easily be suaded to dogs-bet they have fabulous characters and personalities too


thank you, they are very friendly and very good with children,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tan said:


> What gorgeous dogs! Some of our Inuit/Husky puppies have blue eyes,one has one brown and one blue eye and some people have asked me the same thing-"isn't that a defect?" and one lady asked if I will have a problem homing the one with different colour eyes because she thought she had a wall eye! All pups have been vet checked and no eye defects detected!!


i love lookin at the huskys when we are at crufts, i took lots of pictures of them, they do have beautiful faces and eyes,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

What a treat! Adorable fury babies! Aaaawwwww......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are hard work to walk,, they are all still young and get very excited and drag me down the road,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are hard work to walk,, they are all still young and get very excited and drag me down the road,,,,,


Thats great - you dont have to go to gim or jogging!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

derick said:


> hi lorriane its derick great pics of your dogs they look smashing,


Derrik - your picture smashing too - nice to see happy loving families!


----------

